# Neumática, Hidráulica y Eléctrica Aplicada



## MaMu (Jun 16, 2005)

En algunos casos un electrónico de planta necesita información sobre Neumática, Hidráulica y Eléctrica Aplicada y no han tenido oportunidad de familiarizarse con estas ramas, les dejo este link http://www.festo.com para que visiten, entre algunas cosas para destacar, estan las demo de los softwares de simulación Neumática(*) e Hidráulica, con su respectivos módulos eléctricos, asi como una completa información acerca de Actuadores, PLC y afines.

(* Intuitivo 100%,y por métodos creo que solo soporta Método de Cascada y Paso a Paso - Máximo)


----------



## Elvic (May 12, 2007)

hola solo hacer un comentario en relación ha esto;

Es una realidad; El hecho es que, es necesario un amplio rango de conocimiento, pero que a veces no es posible o simplemente por que no existe interés no se busca el adquirirlos.

Aunque no entiendo... por lo menos donde yo estudie a nivel licenciatura electrónica no imparten ninguna materia en relación a la neumática ni de hidráulica,  y es algo que le piden hasta para tomar residencias profesionales, y por eso mucha veces se niega o se pasa a segundo termino la solicitud.

bien lo que quiero decir es que un electrónico es a veces es menospreciado por la falta de conocimiento en este ramo. 
bueno pues aquí un desahogo de la frustración que puede provocar una falta de experiencia en algunas disciplinas.

Saludos y espero aporten experiencias y lo que seria necesario e indispensable, lo que un electrónico debería saber sobre neumática e hidráulica aunque sea teóricamente.

Se que el comentario, esta ya algo tarde pues el mjs original tiene fecha de Jue Jun 16, 2005

SuerT


----------

